# Anywhere That Does Decent Mens Hair Colour In Dubai? (Not Gentleman's Tonic)



## buttmonki (Sep 19, 2013)

I have yet to find a hair stylist I will let touch my hair in Dubai but DH (who needs his hair done more often) just goes from one disaster to the next. The amazing thing is that the same stylist can create an entirely different disaster each time he goes.

He used to go to Gentleman's Tonic in London and HK. So imagine his delight when one opened in Dubai. After several months of going there he has discovered this is not Gentleman's Tonic but yet another place in Dubai that has opened, slapped on a reputable brand name then employed a few untrained serfs that are incapable of delivering anything near what you are used to.

My first complaint were the awful haircuts, he once came out with a very short back and sides and some kind of girly puffy long gelled hair thing on top, it was beyond a joke. It is a shame as he has come out with one or two good haircuts but they are completely unable to maintain any kind of consistency - I mean honestly how hard can it be?!

My second complaint was the 'treatment' they charged him something astronomical like 500 AED for. A treatment he said he didn't want. The funny thing was after this they offered him a free hair cut and when he went back they did the treatment again because it was 'on his record' and tried to charge him for it again!

Now if they keep records you would imagine they would be able to maintain some sort of consistency with his hair colour. His hair is salt and pepper but the last five years it is more salt with a few flecks of pepper. In London they do a great wash in colour that makes it look more pepper with flecks of salt (i.e. keeping some of the grey). This place just does a 'block' of colour. Sometimes it's black, sometimes it's dark brown and this time round it was a very sexy blue/black wig colour.

So that's it, I will shave his head.

Unless anyone can suggest anywhere in Dubai that employs people who actually have a remote clue as to what they are doing?

Whilst we are on the subject anywhere that does a proper wet shave (like in Turkey) without slicing and dicing and with actually removing the facial hair? His wet shaves seem to consist of a whole ton of cuts and barely any less facial hair than when he went in.


----------



## persianfromtexas (Sep 23, 2012)

Check out 1847 in the Grosvenor house hotel and ask for wael... Not sure if they do color but it's an amazing place for haircut and shave... A bit pricey but worth it.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

good god Dubai really is going to the dogs again '07 style by the tone of these threads


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Urban Male Lounge in Mall of the Emirates. Ask for Amin.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

buttmonki said:


> I have yet to find a hair stylist I will let touch my hair in Dubai but DH (who needs his hair done more often) just goes from one disaster to the next. The amazing thing is that the same stylist can create an entirely different disaster each time he goes.
> 
> He used to go to Gentleman's Tonic in London and HK. So imagine his delight when one opened in Dubai. After several months of going there he has discovered this is not Gentleman's Tonic but yet another place in Dubai that has opened, slapped on a reputable brand name then employed a few untrained serfs that are incapable of delivering anything near what you are used to.
> 
> ...


What's a DH?


----------

